# Archery Shops Not trusting you???



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Im 16 and ive been in archery for 3 years now. I recently went into a local archery shop and this guy in there was freakin out becasue i was a kid that came in alone. I guess he assumed i was gonna dry fire all his bows and steal some fletching glue. 

He didnt trust me with holding a bow or even coming in to his shop by myself!!! I understand alot of kids go in there and screw with stuff. I dont know how to let people know that im not just some punk that doesnt know squat about archery. I still got the vibe that he didnt want me in his shop.

has this ever happened to any of you guys?? Howd you deal with it??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

has happened to me a bit.. usually stops when they see the bows i bring or when i ask to try bows and i bust out my ht.

i would start by talking to the man.. let him know who you are and what not. thats what i did at my local shop


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

ya,been there.Every time i go in a new shop they watch me like a hawk.after about 5 trips they like me and treat me like a adult.theres so much stupid kids out there and they wreck it for the good one like me and you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I haven't had that problem really. I just hope that when my Dad and I open up our shop (I will be there the majority of the time and not my Dad since he will be working his actual job) that people that bring their bows in or something won't freak out because a 15 year old is working on their bows and think that I don't know what I'm doing. I just hope that people will understand that I have been around archery for about 6+ years and that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

bowboy09 said:


> ya,been there.Every time i go in a new shop they watch me like a hawk.after about 5 trips they like me and treat me like a adult.theres so much stupid kids out there and they wreck it for the good one like me and you.


ya ain't that the truth


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

The couple shops I go to they treat me just like they do the adults there. If I were you I'd be looking for a different one to go to.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

*yeah*

doesn't happen to me because at our pro shop the person who owns it goes to chirch with me and 1 of my cousins works there.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> The couple shops I go to they treat me just like they do the adults there. If I were you I'd be looking for a different one to go to.


x2, If they can't trust me, i will walk out.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> The couple shops I go to they treat me just like they do the adults there. If I were you I'd be looking for a different one to go to.


thats what i will be doing now


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

it happened to me once I went in and grabbed up a DXT and was looking at it when the guy was like this bow might fit you better and showed me a youth mission also a few years previous my dad went in there when we were first starting out he was still in his work clothes but he was wanting to shoot some bows, and the guy said when you get the money to buy one you can come back, we haven't been back since so customer service goes a long way because people will go elsewhere


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

muzzyman1212 said:


> it happened to me once I went in and grabbed up a DXT and was looking at it when the guy was like this bow might fit you better and showed me a youth mission also a few years previous my dad went in there when we were first starting out he was still in his work clothes but he was wanting to shoot some bows, and the guy said when you get the money to buy one you can come back, we haven't been back since so customer service goes a long way because people will go elsewhere


Yea if they are going to treat you like that you don't even wanna be in that shop or around that kind of people. I know we would never treat a customer like thatbecause you are right, customer service goes a LONG way! and plus we wouldn't want to be treated that way if we walked into another shop either.
but yea and if there aren't any other shops around just show them they don't have a right to treat you like that.... respectfully of course.



Ignition kid said:


> I haven't had that problem really. I just hope that when my Dad and I open up our shop (I will be there the majority of the time and not my Dad since he will be working his actual job) that people that bring their bows in or something won't freak out because a 15 year old is working on their bows and think that I don't know what I'm doing. I just hope that people will understand that I have been around archery for about 6+ years and that I know what I'm doing.


Yea that happened to me too at first when we first opened up shop, I'm a 14 year old girl in an archery shop and they didn't really want me working on their bows. at first I was actually kind of mad that people didn't trust me because I knew what I was doing and most of the time they didn't. but now I either get over it or they trust me. most people around here though know me now and know how I shoot and everything so now I do everything and they don't have a problem with it. I mean I still get those people who don't know what I can do (like yesterday, dude came in wanting to get limbs switched out so I put the bow in the press and he was like 'you are going to do it?' I was like 'um yea unless you want to leave it until tomorrow then my Dad will do it but it'll only take me 15-20 minutes' he was suprised haha but he let me and I didn't blow anything up so now he knows hahahaha.) but it still gets me when they come in and I try and go help them but they won't listen to a word I say (then Dad goes over and says the same exact thing and they look at me and are like 'wow ok') but anyway..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

never happened to me... we know all the local shop owners and they are all really nice.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to offend anyone, but there are a lot of people myself included who wouldn't let a 15y.o. kid work on their bow if they don't know said youth personally. Same thing goes for mechanic work. I've grown up in a and there are lots of people who still don't trust me because I don't have schooling. Not saying your not good at what you do, people just don't know how long or even if you know what your doing.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Not to offend anyone, but there are a lot of people myself included who wouldn't let a 15y.o. kid work on their bow if they don't know said youth personally. Same thing goes for mechanic work. I've grown up in a and there are lots of people who still don't trust me because I don't have schooling. Not saying your not good at what you do, people just don't know how long or even if you know what your doing.


yeah I most likely wouldn't trust anyone under about 16 unless it was my friend or something


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i have trouble letting some coaches work on my bow! its just that so much can go wrong so easily if its not done right


muzzyman1212 said:


> yeah I most likely wouldn't trust anyone under about 16 unless it was my friend or something


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

N7709K said:


> Not to offend anyone, but there are a lot of people myself included who wouldn't let a 15y.o. kid work on their bow if they don't know said youth personally. Same thing goes for mechanic work. I've grown up in a and there are lots of people who still don't trust me because I don't have schooling. Not saying your not good at what you do, people just don't know how long or even if you know what your doing.



Alot of people might feel that way, but knowing the reputation her dads shop has (the best shop in the area and one of the better in the state) I would let her work on my bow! if she wasnt good her dad would let her with the possibility of ruining his rep around town..but i see where your coming from.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, I see where your coming from Rob. I didn't know the rep of the shop, just going off how I feel


----------



## bgilm (Dec 13, 2010)

My shops cool they let me do a lot of things by myself there cool that way


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

If a shop can't see a future customer in a young kid, they're blind. If you're nice to them, they'll spend their cash at your shop when they earn it. 

Kinda like a garden.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

You got to look at it from the other side of the counter. I don't know how many times some kid and even adults came into our shop and picked up a bow and dry fired it. We started to zip tie all the bows cables and strings together to prevent this.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't let a 15 yr. old kid work on my bow unless it was a friend or someone I know personally.

Jake


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

archerykid13 said:


> I wouldn't let a 15 yr. old kid work on my bow unless it was a friend or someone I know personally.
> 
> Jake


you gotta look at it this way though: do you really think that the shop owner would risk his reputation or ruin his shop by letting just some random kid work on bows there? No, I would think that the shop owner would take pride and care in his shop and train the kid or know that the kid knows what the heck he/she is doing before even letting him/her even step behind the counter. 
you gotta consider that too. the owner isn't going to let some random kid walk in and work on bows he's gonna make sure the kid knows exactly what he's doing and know that he's doing it the right way before handing them a bow to work on. there's not going to be a 15 year old kid in a shop that doesn't know what they are doing.



blackoak said:


> You got to look at it from the other side of the counter. I don't know how many times some kid and even adults came into our shop and picked up a bow and dry fired it. We started to zip tie all the bows cables and strings together to prevent this.


yea we had to do the same thing. I mean we didn't want to look like scheels or something but it was getting to dang expensive when these big shots come in and yank back a 70lb-er and then spit the strings off the cam when they go to let it down so we had to start zip tying.


----------



## coolbeans (Jan 23, 2010)

I totally agree with huntergal111! They wouldn't let a random kid do that if they thought you were gonna do something to another persons bow!


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

coolbeans said:


> I totally agree with huntergal111! They wouldn't let a random kid do that if they thought you were gonna do something to another persons bow!


thanks


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a buddy who went into a shop one day with $1500 cash in his pocket to purchase a new bow and get it set up! He looked at several bows and they watched him like a hawk! No one asked if he needed help or wanted to try one! After about 10-15 min he walked up to the counter, showed them the cash, and told them they just lost a sale and walked out! He was about 20yrs old and wearing his work clothes, maybe that had something to do with it but either way it was ridiculous!


----------



## kturn52 (Dec 3, 2010)

thats a pretty funny story weez. woulda been better if as he was walkin out, he grabbed up one of the 2011 hoyt carbon matrixes and dry fired the crap out of it


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

The only shops I've went to treat me fine.

If any of you live in Central Texas, Archery Country is the best shop ever. Mr. Luckie has always been great to me and my pa.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

weez said:


> I had a buddy who went into a shop one day with $1500 cash in his pocket to purchase a new bow and get it set up! He looked at several bows and they watched him like a hawk! No one asked if he needed help or wanted to try one! After about 10-15 min he walked up to the counter, showed them the cash, and told them they just lost a sale and walked out! He was about 20yrs old and wearing his work clothes, maybe that had something to do with it but either way it was ridiculous!


Now that is stupid business for the shop. I work at a shop (in the sig). When I (or any of us) are not already with a customer, we go up to somebody wandering around and offer to ask questions. If they are looking at some bows, offer to let them try one. Don't just stare at the guy and freak him out. Let him know his business is appreciated, no matter what he looks like.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I gotta say mine can be a @$$ at times but at the end of the day he treats me well. He allows me to paper tune, he times my bow, and has installed my rest and strings all for free. I dont know if its because im usually in there once or twice a week shooting or just because Im a kid or maybe he does this for everyone im not sure. but he does treat me like everyone else so i cant complain.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

im glad i know how to work on most of my bowstuff. But my dad dont allow it for some odd reason. luckily the guys are like family at the achery shop. Heck the other day i went it and shot the crx35, carbon element, and the maxxis 35 with out asking to.


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll tell you a little story. Sometime ago a 17 year old kid (16 then, maybe), called me and wanted info about buying one of our Shooting Machines. I answered his questions, and he told me a little about his archery experiences. He sounded pretty informed, but I probably didn't give him the same attention I would have some older person I knew had been shooting a long time. 

Well, boy was I wrong. That "kid" turned out to be 2010 World Champion Glenn Brazell. 

Just goes to show you, don't just label a "kid" a kid until you know his/her real character.

Everyone starts out as a kid, and some of us just grow up a little slower than others.......


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

If they grow up at all


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Questie said:


> The only shops I've went to treat me fine.
> 
> If any of you live in Central Texas, Archery Country is the best shop ever. Mr. Luckie has always been great to me and my pa.


Where exactly is this place? I am quite fond of pigeon road myself.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

hit him in the nose how are you going to steal a bow with no one seeing


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i just dont like how people are like " ohh thats just a dumb kid he will probly dry fire it" any kid that goes into a high class bow shop knows better than that... i hope.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

you would hope so but you never know


outdoorsman3 said:


> i just dont like how people are like " ohh thats just a dumb kid he will probly dry fire it" any kid that goes into a high class bow shop knows better than that... i hope.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i just dont like how people are like " ohh thats just a dumb kid he will probly dry fire it" any kid that goes into a high class bow shop knows better than that... i hope.


 Nah....... too many adults dont even know that.


----------

